

How can I teach a bright person, with no programming experience, how to program? - myusuf3
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/96504/how-can-i-teach-a-bright-person-with-no-programming-experience-how-to-program

======
dfc
Have you seen this article from The Atlantic?

"How I Failed, Failed, and Finally Succeeded at Learning How to Code"

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/how-i-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/how-
i-failed-failed-and-finally-succeeded-at-learning-how-to-code/239855/)

The author praises the use of Project Euler as a way to stay interested in the
"instructional exercises" needed to learn a language.

